# about abs



## eric.o (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you over train your abs doing 4 days on 1 off ..or 3 days on and 1 day off? just curious..


----------



## mr mac (Jul 29, 2011)

*Depends...*

I have had one very successful cycle where I trained abs in every workout. My six pack was ripped and huge. I think if you set out to completely destroy your abs or say have an all abs session then you should allow your body to rest and repair.


----------



## brandon (Jul 30, 2011)

eric.o said:


> Can you over train your abs doing 4 days on 1 off ..or 3 days on and 1 day off? just curious..



Abs really depend on the person. Imo they seem to recover faster than most other muscles but  4on 1 off would be overdoing it for me


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't the goal of bodybuilding to work a muscle the least number of times to get the most results possible?
Would you rather work your arms once a month or 7 days a week to get 19 inchers?
Of course, it isn't possible to get 19 inch arms from once a month workouts, but the question is to emphasize a point. Why would anyone want to work any muscle every day?


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 31, 2011)

Agreee, they should be treated and trained like any other muscle group. 
You can overtrain abs.


----------



## bobbie (Aug 1, 2011)

definitely you can overtrain your abs and I have heard it is quite painful


----------



## mc63s (Aug 2, 2011)

bobbie said:


> definitely you can overtrain your abs and I have heard it is quite painful



It is also said too much ab training will hinder muscle growth for the rest of your body


----------



## 8mm (Aug 13, 2011)

It depends on what exercises you are doing, I start a week with 50-60  crunches a day and this is not overtraining in my opinion. but I think that if you work abs hard , every day you definitely will hinder growth.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 15, 2011)

eric.o said:


> Can you over train your abs doing 4 days on 1 off ..or 3 days on and 1 day off? just curious..



I dont think you need to train them daily. I treat them almost like any other muscle group other than I do hit abs 2 x per week.


----------



## cro.an72 (Aug 15, 2011)

eric.o said:


> Can you over train your abs doing 4 days on 1 off ..or 3 days on and 1 day off? just curious..



Abs are as any muscle and respond to weight , train your legs 4 times a week  and see what happens..same thing with abs


----------

